# idea for mobile video system



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i had this epiphony the other night. i was thinking instead of a playstation of xbox in my car, what about one of those new atari joysticks that plug into your rca jacks and have 20 something games in the joystick? would and 8" lcd screen have the right jacks for one of those? i'm not really into stereo/video stuff for my car, but i figured no one elso would have one of these, so maybe it would be a good project, what do you think?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm.. if you dont wanna impress anybody then go with those Atari joysticks ..they .. hmm...are kinda cheap and crappy looking. If you want it too look kinda more hi tech than Atari go with PS2. I'll be putting a Ps2 in my car probobly within the next couple of months, besides the PS2 i need the power inverter and I also want the wireless Controllers.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

those joysticks would be going at it soccer mom in a brand new minivan style, spend the time and put a PS2 in here, more games, and better quality


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> those joysticks would be going at it soccer mom in a brand new minivan style, spend the time and put a PS2 in here, more games, and better quality


I totally agree, if you put a ps2 in there and mount it nicely..its gonna be so much hotter than that joystick thing.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i don't really like the new fangled video games, too many buttons. plus everyone has a ps2 in their car, have you ever seen an atari? it's just a goofy idea i had, and will probably go through with it, just to be a nerd. i think it would be funny, and the only thing i would have to worry about mounting would be the screen, maybe in the glove box, i don't know. where would you suggest mounting the screen?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

even better idea.... put a computer in your car, not a laptop but a whole tower, ive seen it on tv , they mounted in the trunk , pretty cool, wireless keyboard and stuff, you could listen to music, use maps , play games. 
i think the worst part is that when you shut off the engine the PC shuts off hehe, Windows scan disk and corrupted files come into play LOL


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> even better idea.... put a computer in your car, not a laptop but a whole tower, ive seen it on tv , they mounted in the trunk , pretty cool, wireless keyboard and stuff, you could listen to music, use maps , play games.
> i think the worst part is that when you shut off the engine the PC shuts off hehe, Windows scan disk and corrupted files come into play LOL


sounds way too complicated. all i want is some stupid shit to have to play in my car at a car show. just to show them that i don't give a fcuk about the trends and i stay true tio my roots, which are old scholl gaming. i'm intoxicated/


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

in that case, go for it, im pretty sure you are going to be unique. 
For me.. i dont want the playstation for show i just want to have somethign to do while waiting for class or for my friends to have something to do while im driving besides screaming and doing stupid things


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

yeah screaming and stupid things are always a distraction when you're driving. i hate my friends.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im also thinking of putting two headrest TVs..thinking for now. Also i can't decide if i want an Xbox or a PS2 in my car


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

PS2 man, they have the ability to be taken apart and made smaller. The x-box is huge and will take far more fabriaction to get in


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> PS2 man, they have the ability to be taken apart and made smaller. The x-box is huge and will take far more fabriaction to get in


i was thinking of putting either the PS2 or the Xbox on the rear deck next to the window with some work. The new ps2s look hot , thin as hell. 

I was just wondering if XBox can be turned on / off with the remote. I saw the reomote for xbox and it doesn't have an eject nor the power button, ps2's remote does, and its just more convinient to have that feature.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

watch putting it on the rear deck if you live in an area with a higher crime rate. Make sure you have a good alarm with that idea.

Why not put it under the front seat? or cut the bottom of the rear seat out so its in the center flush mounted


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> watch putting it on the rear deck if you live in an area with a higher crime rate. Make sure you have a good alarm with that idea.
> 
> Why not put it under the front seat? or cut the bottom of the rear seat out so its in the center flush mounted


i drive a lot of people so i always have passangers on the back seat, under front seat is not a good idea cause those people sitting in the back would kick the living crap out of it.

As when it comes to it getting stolen i got :

Viper 791XV Responder 
Darkest tints you can get (can't see anything from the outside)
The crime isn't that bad here.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

forgot to mention that I'll be getting motion/proximity sensors for the Viper 791


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

as long as it isnt visible from the outside, i would see no problem with it.

If you wanted them under the seat, you could do what i did with my amps and build some sort of a skid plate to keep peoples feet off of them. Mines just made out of plywood and carpeted with OEM color carpet. Its funny how dirty they get (my brother sits back there a lot) and its really good at protecting my amps. They hide wires really well too.

My school has had a couple of break ins in the parking lot, so unfortunately i have to be careful with where I mount stuff. The sub is in the trunk bolted to the box with torx screws, and the box is bolted to the floor with hex screws. The amps are under the seats with the skid plate. I also have a really good alarm, so im pretty covered


----------

